# Show me your shallow Sport



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

With all the haynie and JH pictures I would love to see some of the shallow sport (want to get some ideas on what else to put on mine) 

Here is mine


----------



## cyclonefisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

My 24V Shallowsport


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

cyclonefisherman said:


> My 24V Shallowsport


do you have a place on long island? I think I might have saw you last weekend. My girlfriend and I were messing around at the swing bridge.


----------



## cyclonefisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

no not me


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

cyclonefisherman said:


> no not me


and it could almost be your boats twin!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Enjoy.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=88513&highlight=show+shallow+sport


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=88513&highlight=Show+shallow+Sport


----------



## Shallowrod (May 28, 2011)

*my ss after rebuild*

My ss 18 sport 115 yamaha after rebuild my first boat and ill never run another brand.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link to all of the pictures....

I would like to raise my platform and install a front casting deck. My alumunium looks a little rough so i was thinking of doing them in black (rhino shield type stuff). Do you guys know or recommend any shop in the Houston area that can do this? I would like to have it done all at the same time if possible.

Thanks ..


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Powder coat them if your going that route


----------



## Shallowrod (May 28, 2011)

Yeah i would say powder coat them flat black. I did mine with flat black plastidip and it came off some parts im gonna try to find someone who powdercoats aluminum locally.


----------



## KamoAggie (Oct 21, 2009)

2012 24' Sport


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice SS Kamo, whats you speed like with that 250SHO ?


----------



## KamoAggie (Oct 21, 2009)

2-3 people and fishing gear and 54 top speed with a 19pitch prop turning 6300 RPMs.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

dang! thats moving..


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Some sweet rides! Here is mine...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=410276

She's just had a blue power pole installed at coastline marine. Cant wait to pick it up and hit the water!

FT-


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bare Bones*

Bare Bones Shallow Sport


----------



## Dotschaser (Jul 6, 2012)

Here she is.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Mines a 91. Nothing fancy, just a fishing machine. I love this boat!!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Heres mine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

1989 21 ft


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I got a question for other shallow sport owners of older boats. How do you know if your fuel tank is leaking? just by the fuel gauge?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

texasislandboy said:


> I got a question for other shallow sport owners of older boats. How do you know if your fuel tank is leaking? just by the fuel gauge?


I had a 65 gal. tank in the floor. Every time I put the boat back on the trailer and pulled the plugs a little gas would run out. The tank was cracked and the hull was holding about 8 gallons of gas. Every now and then I could smell gas while fishing. Glad I pulled the floor to check it. Floating time bomb!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

dam! well I guess I'm lucky I dont seem to smell any fuel yet... I do know that my hull has two sets of drain plugs one on the outside of the hull and then two more on the inside of the back hatch. I'm going to pull the back inside plugs soon.. I'm not sure if they have ever been pulled.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Here is mine 2009 20 Flush Deck


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice boats... I like the way some have been brought back to life


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Coastline Marine did all of the work


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

That is a beautiful boat. I am going to definitely talk to coastline.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

These 24's are unbelievable. Grey with black rigging is awesome! Real game changer with the 250sho and TRP. I remember in '07 and '08 my 20 with a 175 would run in the top 10% at the owners tournament. Not the case anymore


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

lots of good looking boats there.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I love my JH but those Shallow Sports are some sweet looking boats!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Here are a couple of more. Believe its was '09. Lots of nice boats.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Slimshady said:


> Here are a couple of more. Believe its was '09. Lots of nice boats.


That is an awesome site


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

here she is...


----------



## FX4FISHIN (Nov 27, 2009)

here is my 2012 SS classic "Reel Skinny"


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice boats everyone!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

2011 21' bahia, 150 e-tec....no problems to date.


----------



## mealworm1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is my "new to me" 2008 18ft classic.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

That's a mess of good looking boats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Codyk (Jan 19, 2011)

*Finally Got her DONE!!*

Just picked her up from Shallow Sport. Decided to keep the old center console and try and clean it up myself. Cleaned up pretty nice. I added all the lights this past week. White and red lights are on a separate switch to be able to look for things when its dark. Hatches have also been added since the pictures have been taken. More than happy with the finished product!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Codyk said:


> Just picked her up from Shallow Sport. Decided to keep the old center console and try and clean it up myself. Cleaned up pretty nice. I added all the lights this past week. White and red lights are on a separate switch to be able to look for things when its dark. Hatches have also been added since the pictures have been taken. More than happy with the finished product!


Man When I was little I spent alot of time on that boat in the background.


----------



## Codyk (Jan 19, 2011)

One more with hatches


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*txoutdrsman*

It's too bad having a nice shallowsport can't catch any fish for you.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh!!! They are suppose to catch fish? Man... I thought they were only to make others jealous???? I better start fishing from it... Might even catch some fish.. Lol


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

cruss said:


> It's too bad having a nice shallowsport can't catch any fish for you.


What are you talking about?? I have a limit of reds jump in my boat before I even leave the ramp. They can't resist my shallow sport.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

mardigrastopsntails said:


> What are you talking about?? I have a limit of reds jump in my boat before I even leave the ramp. They can't resist my shallow sport.


you have to put yours in the water? I just fish off mine while it hangs in the lift.


----------



## Dotschaser (Jul 6, 2012)

I think we would all agree that having the right tools is the total ticket....and helps tremendously.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

kinda like I can fish with a zepco 202 but I use a shimano curado because its better...


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

I have heard about fish jumping in shallow sports... Thats why I got mine with sides... Heard about fish sliding off the other side...


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's my 2nd wife. Kerry @ Coastline Marine sold her to me last August. Me and the youngest son have been living muy bueno ever since.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Yall are killing me with all of the Shallow Sport threads. I've wanted a 15 forever. How to justify it........

Great looking boats guys.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yall are killing me with all of the Shallow Sport threads. I've wanted a 15 forever. How to justify it........

Great looking boats guys. 

I regretted selling the 1st one I had. You WILL NOT find a better fitted and finished shallow water skiff out there. Good handling boats too. I've owned a lot of different boats, I came back to SS to buy the last one. They ain't cheap, but if you take reasonable care of it will last you a lifetime.


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

gman1772 said:


> Yall are killing me with all of the Shallow Sport threads. I've wanted a 15 forever. How to justify it........
> 
> Great looking boats guys.
> 
> I regretted selling the 1st one I had. You WILL NOT find a better fitted and finished shallow water skiff out there. Good handling boats too. I've owned a lot of different boats, I came back to SS to buy the last one. They ain't cheap, but if you take reasonable care of it will last you a lifetime.


Well said...


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

*SS 21 sport*

Here she is the day I picked her up.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Need more pics of Mod V's !


----------



## nolte_martin (Feb 25, 2013)

had to show my new to me 2006 18 sprint


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

man I like that K-top. I need something like that soon.


----------



## nolte_martin (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks i think it will be great for the wife and daughter


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Ya shade is nice everyonce in a while. I'm in the boat more than my truck these days.


----------



## nolte_martin (Feb 25, 2013)

i wish i was


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

sweet looking rigs guys! can you buy these hull only? if so, i would be interested in a 21 sport. pm me if you have a ball park range of cost. 

been out in my buddies and we got caught in a storm. I was impressed how it handled the chop.


----------



## nitro19 (Nov 23, 2010)

Here is mine. 1986 15' classic.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Heres another pic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Started this thread and now the boat looks like this:


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

07 18 sprint.


----------



## seinenet (Aug 1, 2006)

Actually thinking about selling her


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

What mine look like now. May sell the top drive tower this winter and built a new one or go back to the normal console.


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Texas island boy why are you removing your tower? Too windy? Here's mine.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Majek20V said:


> Texas island boy why are you removing your tower? Too windy? Here's mine.


Its a bit bulky for my liking. I want to have a local builder make one a little more forward and a little taller. May get this one rhino lined before I sell it.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

This is my personal shallow sport but try and picture it looking nice like the other ones lol wont be like this for to much longer ..... cant wait to get her wet! :biggrin:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice find. 

Fuel fire?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

fishin shallow said:


> Nice find.
> 
> Fuel fire?


Sure does look like it or electrical. Should be a sweet boat when you get done!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

George i thought i saw some finished pics of the hull already..That is going to be a sweet ride


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> Sure does look like it or electrical. Should be a sweet boat when you get done!


 I really don't know how it burned, we bought it from an action



SeaY'all said:


> George i thought i saw some finished pics of the hull already..That is going to be a sweet ride


 No that was a different shallow sport that we had did for a customer I'll post some pics


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

After


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

21ft Sport

Before:









After:









Gonna hang a new 200 or 225 G2 this coming spring.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

1987


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

cruss said:


> It's too bad having a nice shallowsport can't catch any fish for you.






















































Actually they work pretty well for catching fish to.

Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

These two came out of the factory this month. 
24' Classic with custom aluminum work and powder coat. 
And the 27' X3 Thats just flat out bad to the bone!


----------



## Sandburr (Nov 3, 2014)

*Shallowsport*

Good looking boat


----------



## Shallowsport 15 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Ss 15*

Tall windshield was a great improvement on comfort until I had to cut it down to fit in new garage.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been thinking hard about getting a 15 classic for a 2nd boat. It would be a great platform for sight fishing and fishing mangroves.


----------



## sr1209 (Mar 28, 2015)

Lot's of nice rides on here. Who here has added a trolling motor mount to the bow? As I understand, it is a factory option. I have a new to me 2010 and would like to add a TM. I inquired with our local SS dealer and they said the boat can be taken to Shallow Sport for them to fab and install one, but I was curious what other options might be out there.

Thanks in advance.

Scott


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

sr1209 said:


> Lot's of nice rides on here. Who here has added a trolling motor mount to the bow? As I understand, it is a factory option. I have a new to me 2010 and would like to add a TM. I inquired with our local SS dealer and they said the boat can be taken to Shallow Sport for them to fab and install one, but I was curious what other options might be out there.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Scott


Where u located


----------



## sr1209 (Mar 28, 2015)

Just outside of Austin.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

sr1209 said:


> Just outside of Austin.


Ok. Maybe shallow sport. R coastline marine should ship one to u


----------



## sr1209 (Mar 28, 2015)

That would be a good option if it is one. If I do a google search, one of the first things that comes up is an option list for new Shallow Sport boats from the dealer in town. I've searched the forum and the few threads I've found, some folks have had custom mounts made. I'd be open to that too. Just trying to get a feel what others have done, if they are getting them from SS or custom made.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Call shallow sport on Monday. You can order it and have it shipped to you. I'm about to need one in the next week or so.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

sr1209 said:


> Lot's of nice rides on here. Who here has added a trolling motor mount to the bow? As I understand, it is a factory option. I have a new to me 2010 and would like to add a TM. I inquired with our local SS dealer and they said the boat can be taken to Shallow Sport for them to fab and install one, but I was curious what other options might be out there.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Scott


Wiring in a trolling motor on a SS is not a big deal. Just about every model I have looked at in the last 10 years has a conduit from the main rigging tube to the front casting deck. This will allow you locate the batteries under the console. You will need a bracket for the gunnel. Coastline Marine charges $250 for it.

If you don't want to mess with the install S. Austin Marine likely could do it.


----------



## sr1209 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll reach out to Coastline, per the previous owner, the boat was originally purchased through them and the former Tops & Towers built the platforms. No rush, the boat is very new to me and need to let the piggy bank fill back up a bit before I pull the trigger on a tm, was curious what the options were out there.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is my 21' Sport with the new motor.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

capt.dru said:


> Here is my 21' Sport with the new motor.


 Is that a 150 sho. Nice boat


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

daniel7930 said:


> Is that a 150 sho. Nice boat


It's a 200.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

capt.dru said:


> It's a 200.


Nice


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

89 model 18' classic with raised console and 150 yammie vmax, love her to death, catches fish and can do blast-n-cast trips 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

